# Hello



## weeblu (May 5, 2009)

Hi folks,just bought my other half a 2002 TTR which she picks up tomorrow.So thought i better say hello before i need to ask for any advice :lol: .


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you just need to join the TTOc www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum,


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## weeblu (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome folks.

Picked up the car today and she loves it so all's good.

Need to start reading and try get clued up on it as best i can now.Shouldn't be to bad though as i have a small fleet of vag cars already.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

